

Tanenbaum-Linus Torvalds  Debate: Part II - andreiursan
http://www.cs.vu.nl/~ast/reliable-os/

======
hollerith
If anyone is wondering how practical Minix 3 is for daily use, consider that
"Currently, only text-mode browsers are supported under MINIX 3."

<http://wiki.minix3.org/en/UsersGuide/WebBrowsers>

------
andreiursan
Open Sources: Voices from the Open Source Revolution, The Tanenbaum-Torvalds
Debate: <http://oreilly.com/catalog/opensources/book/appa.html>

